# hospital every 2 weeks eek!



## sugarfreerach (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello! Well ive just turned 8 weeks which is fun apart from morning sickness etc but i'm secretly happy im having a normalish pregnancy. Went to hosp last week for the first of my many many 2 week visits and was there for 4 hours eek! Went in to the obstretrician first and she was annoyed and narky "where are your green notes?" me: I dont have any yet. obs: why not me: ive not met the midwife yet, im meeting her next wed. obs: you should always bring your green notes.  me: thinking erm did you not hear what i said?!!! She then was really narky saying why are you here so early? Who booked this appointment. I said i'm type 1 diabetic, she then said well thats probably it then.  Then we were scurried off somewhere me feeling like an absolute fraud, thinking i shouldnt be here! Then a nice nurse then filled out my green notes with me, and we were told to wait. I was weighed and blood pressure taken etc. Then told to wait again (if only we'd had an appointment....) and thankfully i never saw that woman again i saw another lady and she was soo nice! She said i wont see that other woman again until 13 weeks. Phew! Then had to queue to book another appointment and saw my DSN and she shouted across the waiting room-RACH! come and get your finger pricked! And honestly my whole body relaxed and i breathed a sigh of relief, the relief of someone who knows me and likes me! So anyway she did my Hba1c and is 6.4%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!woooooooooo!!!!! JAmes said they heard me in the waiting room! Anyway then i popped my head round the consultants office (my diabetic one) and he said congratulations!!! And i said " my hba1c?! I know!!!! And he said no the baby you dope! ha  ha ha  anyway after that i was a completely different woman.  And ive got to do it alll again next week woop!So so glad they didnt offer me a scan i think i would've refused to be honest.  The nurse looked at me a bit wierd when i asked if they did 7 week scans which i thought was odd, i though they were the norm for hgh risk?


----------



## macast (Feb 14, 2011)

lovely to hear that it turned out well in the end.. after you got rid of the obstretrician


----------



## sugarfreerach (Feb 14, 2011)

no i wont need her much will i?!!!


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 14, 2011)

mine was there nearly every week after i reached 28 weeks, he liked to make sure the growth scans were all niice and normal and just get u all prepared for impending birth hehe well we are high risk doncha know  xx


----------



## Cate (Feb 14, 2011)

sugarfreerach said:


> no i wont need her much will i?!!!



LOL at least she'll only do the baby bits!  I always had joint appointments, Obgyn plus my diabetic consultant in the same room.  Mostly I only spoke to the diabetic one though  oh and they always had students in with them, and I always had to do a pump show and tell (as the first pumping t1 they'd had in antenatal...) and occasionally let them look at my eyes, which I'm told "look like downtown Baghdad in there"  think that student needs lessons in diplomacy haha


----------



## MrsCLH (Feb 15, 2011)

Isn't it unbelievable how one person's experience can be so different from anothers! My consultant couldn't wait to get me an appointment at ante-natal, I was only 4 weeks! And then they couldn't wait to scan me, even though I was only 6 weeks. I'm having another scan next Tues at 9 weeks and that will be my third, mad isn't it!

I've had the green notes conversation though, that made me smile


----------

